# another Conditioner thread...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

... okay, so I went to Target to get my trusty "Palmers Deep Conditioning Coconut protein Pack" and discovered they are changing the formula!! SO I bought all they had left of the old one (about a month and a 1/2's worth) and am on the HUNT for a similarly AWESOME one...

I have begun using CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and really like it so far... haven't tried the conditioner though... 

Tillie IS allergic to Oatmeal, so products with oatmeal in the ingredients are OUT. Preferably I would like a coconut based product with a nice, fresh smell... GO!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I've used the Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. Love the shampoo, hate the conditioner. It left Riley's coat dry and static-y. The Wella Kholesterol conditioner for humans was recommended to me. I've bought it but not used it yet. I've been using Pantene human conditioner in the meantime. It's just OK.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> I've used the Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. Love the shampoo, hate the conditioner. It left Riley's coat dry and static-y. The Wella Kholesterol conditioner for humans was recommended to me. I've bought it but not used it yet. I've been using Pantene human conditioner in the meantime. It's just OK.


The trouble I have with people saying "Pantene Conditioner" is that when I looked for it, there were SO many different choices that I had no idea which one to get. The one I decided on was clearly NOT a good choice for Kodi's silky hair... It weighed it down too much and made him look greasy. So which Pantene product SPECIFICALLY are people using?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what conditioner do you use Karen??


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

The one for thick hair.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Coat Handler is the old standby here. This sits on the washing machine next to the dog sink, and lasts Pam maybe 6 to 8 months.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Coat-Handler-Leave-In-Conditioner-5-Gallon/44018.uts


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> what conditioner do you use Karen??


The one I use most often is BioGroom Silk. But I also have, and like, both Spectrum 10 and Espree.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> The one for thick hair.


That's the one I tried. Much too heavy for Kodi's coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Coat Handler is the old standby here. This sits on the washing machine next to the dog sink, and lasts Pam maybe 6 to 8 months.
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Coat-Handler-Leave-In-Conditioner-5-Gallon/44018.uts


That's. Another one I liek... i find that it is very similar to BioGroom Silk in the way it works... i just like the smell of the Silk better!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tom ~ the leave-in one??? Do you leave it IN? or rinse it out??

Karen ~ Biogroom Silk CREAM RINSE???

THANK YOU so much for the recommendations!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, sorry to bug everyone, I think I have narrowed down between the Biogroom Silk and EZ Groom Ultra Rich Conditioner. Has anyone tried BOTH of these?? Or has another good reccomendation? Tillie's hair definitly leans towards the cottony texture, so does need a LOT of moisturizing. The Palmers deep conditioning Coconut "protien Pack" I have been using is def. a great product for her, but it won't be made for much longer and I am searching high and low for a product that will at least match that one... and I don't have much $$ to spend on trying several differnet products... sigh... my husband jokingly said he was going to go to every store and buy all the Palmers that they had left...  awwwwww


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Murphy's coat is very similar to Tillie's. We have used Coat Handler before, but what I really love is Pure Paws. It makes the coat so soft, and seems to cut down on mats. The shampoos and conditioners are very concentrated so I put a bit of the Moisurizing Conditioner and Silk Cream Conditioner in a squeeze bottle and mix with water. You don't have to add the silk cream every time.

The show dog store online is where I order my Pure Paws. They do sell a travel pack with small sizes if you wanted to try.

Good luck. I have about 5 or 6 bottles of other brands sitting around as I tried to find the best line to work with Murphy's coat.

Diane


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, good to know! I was looking at the Pure Paws, but they don't seem to sell it on Cherry Brook ... guess I need to stalk a different dog site and see if I can find one that sells everything I need in ONE spot!!!
on another note, HOW is Murphy doing!??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lovely. I can't find a site that sells both the CC AND the pure paws...  I want the CC Spectrum 10 and the Pure Paws.... sigh...


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I know you can get stuff cheaper online, but with the cost of shipping, have you tried that doggie store we went to, to see if they carry the Biogroom Silk? I, for one, am not a fan of the smell, but I'm picky. LOL. Heck, I should send you the rest of this bottle!

I LOVE Spectrum 10, though I'm not in love with their shipping costs. 

Right now I'm using a combo of Tropiclean (the awapuhi whitening shampoo and kiwi conditioner) and I like it. It's not what I'll stick with, but it's pretty good. 

Once I'm out of these I may try that Espree stuff. I'd love to try Ziggy's, but I don't think I love their shipping costs, either.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

OH, and I almost forgot to say that I LOVE your new avi picture! Tillie is totally rocking an 80's style topknot, and I LOVE it!  You'll have to start calling her Tillie Lauper. ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol totally Angie! send it on up!! I had it in my cart, but am leaning towards the Pure Paws... BUT I have just the PP and the CC in my cart and it is like $38!!!! I don't spend that on myself for 5 YEARS worth of haircare! ha ha ha... soooooo... not sure if I'm going to bite the bullet or not. BUT at least I think I know what I want now!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> OH, and I almost forgot to say that I LOVE your new avi picture! Tillie is totally rocking an 80's style topknot, and I LOVE it!  You'll have to start calling her Tillie Lauper. ound:


bwhahahhaa, awesome!! I didn't even notice it till someone mentioned it earlier! TOTALLY wasn't on purpose, it was actually just a messy pony tail... LOL Tillie Lauper... AWESOME!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

PM me your address. It doesn't do me any good with it just sitting here.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tammy, here is a site that sells both CC and Pure Paws plus a whole lot more......

http://www.3cdog.com/index.php

I did not check out shipping charges. They travel to dog shows, so you might check the list where it shows their schedule - maybe there is one coming up near you?

I have not tried the Pure Paws conditioners. But I sure love the Ultra Reconstructive shampoo. I have the Pure Paws H2O shampoo and conditioner and do not like it at all. And it cost a fortune. And I have a jug of Coat Handlers here - another one I don't care for at all. I liked it when Augie was a puppy but not on his big boy hair.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I use Isle of Dogs Heavy management conditioner and find best for Roki. Shiny hair, no mats, easy grooming... It is made especially for long haired dogs. Our groomer dilutes conditioner with warm water and ads one table spoon od premium quality coconut oil and shakes that mixture raelly well. I am doing the same at home now and have good results with skin and coat.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Too bad we don't all live close to each other. We could have a big "product swap"! You know, bring a product - take a product. Wouldn't that be great? That way we could all try the different brands, decide what we _really_ like before we spend the big $$$s. :clap2:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

TilliesMom said:


> Tom ~ the leave-in one??? Do you leave it IN? or rinse it out??
> 
> Karen ~ Biogroom Silk CREAM RINSE???
> 
> THANK YOU so much for the recommendations!!


The dog gets rinsed really well with the sprayer, then dipped in a tub of clean rinse water to make sure. Pam mixes some of the conditioner in a big pitcher, pours it over and rubs it all through. Then the dog is dried as best as possible with towels, and blown dry. So yes, it does get left in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Tom ~ the leave-in one??? Do you leave it IN? or rinse it out??
> 
> Karen ~ Biogroom Silk CREAM RINSE???
> 
> THANK YOU so much for the recommendations!!


I'll have to check when we get home. I thought it just said BioGroom Silk, but I'm not sure.

The only Coat Handler's I've used was the rinse-out one. It works well.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

One good likk to learn about conditioners, especially about ingredients

http://rufflyspeaking.wordpress.com/2009/04/30/grooming-a-dog-part-3-conditioners/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> lol totally Angie! send it on up!! I had it in my cart, but am leaning towards the Pure Paws... BUT I have just the PP and the CC in my cart and it is like $38!!!! I don't spend that on myself for 5 YEARS worth of haircare! ha ha ha... soooooo... not sure if I'm going to bite the bullet or not. BUT at least I think I know what I want now!


That's another reason I don't experiment a lot. Once I found that the BioGroom products worked well on Kodi, I started buying the gallon bottles. They are a LOT cheaper!!! I am only part way through my second gallon of each in 3 years! Keeps the shipping costs down too.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Karen, do you use the same products as when he was a puppy, or did you have to switch when the adult coat came in?


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> lol totally Angie! send it on up!! I had it in my cart, but am leaning towards the Pure Paws... BUT I have just the PP and the CC in my cart and it is like $38!!!! I don't spend that on myself for 5 YEARS worth of haircare! ha ha ha... soooooo... not sure if I'm going to bite the bullet or not. BUT at least I think I know what I want now!


Hi Tammy,

I know it seems like the Pure Paws is expensive, but it is super concentrated so you don't use very much. I use a wilton candy squeeze bottle to put a bit of shampoo or conitioner and then fill the bottle with water. When I bought the two PP shampoos and two conditioners it seemed like so much money, but the stufr works and smells so good that I want to use it

I did buy the Classic Line travel kit first to try the products. The only thing the travel kit does not have is the ultra silk cream. I love the two shampoos in the kit also.

Murphy is doing great. We had a busy summer and since school started back up life is so crazy. We are going to a Yappy Hour at Murphy's day care tomorrow - they are having a doggy walk to raise money fot dog cancer research.

Good luck with your decisions. My husband looks at my pile of shampoos, conditioners and sprays and just shakes his head :biggrin1:

Diane


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> PM me your address. It doesn't do me any good with it just sitting here.


Woot WOOt! Awesome!!!! Thank you Angie! You are so thoughtful!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> Too bad we don't all live close to each other. We could have a big "product swap"! You know, bring a product - take a product. Wouldn't that be great? That way we could all try the different brands, decide what we _really_ like before we spend the big $$. :clap2:


LOL, seriously great idea!! Along with the product swap and AMAZING all HAV Playdate!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

FINALLY placed my order! yay! CAN NOT Believe I just spent $40 on hair care products...:faint: nobody tell my husband!  :doh:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Where'd you order from?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> Karen, do you use the same products as when he was a puppy, or did you have to switch when the adult coat came in?


Nope. Pam suggested the BioGroom products to me when he was a pup, and other than a few trials of other stuff, I've used it ever since.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> Where'd you order from?


I ended up going through groomers.com.
The link Linda suggested 3cdog.com would have worked too, but at groomers.com they had a 5% off (lol saved 1.73) and they used PayPal which is always good, so that's what tipped the scales for me! 
and it's a GOOD thing I didn't order last night, because when I went back to my shopping basket I actually had Spectrum ONE conditioner... lol I WANTED Spectrum 10 Shampoo! ha ha WHOOPS! SOOOOO glad I caught that mistake!!
and I got the Pure Paws Ultra Mousturizing COnditioner...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

rokipiki said:


> One good likk to learn about conditioners, especially about ingredients
> 
> http://rufflyspeaking.wordpress.com/2009/04/30/grooming-a-dog-part-3-conditioners/


Great link! I am saving!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> FINALLY placed my order! yay! CAN NOT Believe I just spent $40 on hair care products...:faint: nobody tell my husband!  :doh:


:whoo: Our lips are sealed. Sure hope he does not read the forums!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> :whoo: Our lips are sealed. Sure hope he does not read the forums!


bwhahahhaa... so today, on break from work, I went to Target and TOTALLY bought myself the EXPENSIVE conditioner... I figure if I can spend $40 on Tillie, SURELY I can spend $3.84 on MY hair. RIGHT? ound:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Totally!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> lovely. I can't find a site that sells both the CC AND the pure paws...  I want the CC Spectrum 10 and the Pure Paws.... sigh...


www.showdogstore.com & www.3cdog.com carry both brands

lol nvm posted this before I got further in the thread


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, thanks for the link, though, I've never checked out showdogstore.com!!


----------

